# Pre-War BSA '' Gold Vase'' Model Question?



## HUFFMANBILL (Jun 3, 2020)

I have a BSA '' Gold Vase'' model, which has the following left side rear facing drop out serial number:

             MD
          19586 

The attached 3-speed Cyclo gear stamping dates to 1936.  I believe the BSA is a 1936 or 1937.  Is there anyone that can confirm the year of manufacture of this bike?

Regards,
Bill


----------



## juvela (Jun 3, 2020)

-----

@dnc1 

-----


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 4, 2020)

Look at Sheldon Brown's page here





__





						Determining the Age of a Raleigh
					

Retro Raleighs



					www.sheldonbrown.com
				




It only shows single letters followed by numbers.  Your bike might be from 1934.

My Golden Arrow, which I think is a 39 has numbers on both sides of the seat cluster. One side has AE, which makes sense for 39, since the chart lists 1937 as Y.


----------



## juvela (Jun 4, 2020)

fat tire trader said:


> Look at Sheldon Brown's page here
> 
> 
> 
> ...




-----

the six pointed star symbol may indicate the bicycle was once licensed in Berkeley, California.  this was the symbol used by the city back when each town in the state had its own symbol (pre-1977).

-----


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 4, 2020)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> the six pointed star symbol may indicate the bicycle was once licensed in Berkeley, California.  this was the symbol used by the city back when each town in the state had its own symbol (pre-1977).
> 
> -----



The bike did come west to me from the East Bay. I did not know about those symbols.  I had never heard about those city numbers. Do you know of symbols for other towns?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## juvela (Jun 4, 2020)

fat tire trader said:


> The bike did come west to me from the East Bay. I did not know about those symbols.  I had never heard about those city numbers. Do you know of symbols for other towns?
> Thanks,
> Chris




-----

since each municipality had its own there must have been hundreds of them.  i was a registered bicycle dealer with the city of Berkeley at one time, even though only a bike rebuilder working out of a garage.  i did this so i could have serials checked prior to doing anything with a bicycle or bicycle frame.

the only other symbol i recall is the one for Oakland which is intended to suggest an oak tree but more resembles a mushroom.

have tried seaching online in the past for a directory to the symbols without success.  perhaps there is one...somewhere.

the Berkeley star would be sometimes accompanied by a single letter of the alphabet.  when present, this indicated the name of the police officer who carried out the registration.  in the city of Berkeley registration was carried out by the police.  in the city of Oakland it was carried out by the fire department.

following the implementation of a statewide bicycle licensing system for California in 1977 the city of Berkeley ceased doing bicycle licensing.

-----


----------

